#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Συνεργασία

## koustas.andreas

Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός ΑΠΘ, με μεγάλη εμπειρία στην κατασκευή και διαχείριση τόσο δημοσίων έργων (οικοδομικών, οδοποιίας, υδραυλικών) όσο και ιδιωτικών (ανέγερση νέων οικοδομών, ανακαινίσεις), ζητά συνεργασία ως εξωτερικός συνεργάτης στην περιοχή της Αθήνας κατά προτίμηση ή στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Συντονισμός εργασιών, οργάνωση συνεργείων, παρακολούθηση χρονοδιαγράμματος, λογαριασμοί, επιμετρήσεις, σύνταξη ανακ. πινάκων ΠΠΑΕ και ό,τι αφορά τα δημόσια έργα.

email: koustas.andreas@gmail.com
τηλ.: 6977641518

----------

